# Name für einen Zwergen



## Valdos Theolos (25. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich habe auf immer bei den Namen meiner Charas darauf geachtet das sie Authentisch klingen. (Theolos, Saynea, Malachias, Skalena). Jedoch bin ich mit dem Namen meines Zwergen Palas überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Aber ich finde keinen passenden Namen. Könnt ihr das vllt. aushelfen?

Ich dachte da an Pendulum. Meint ihr dass das zu einem Zwergen passt?


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. Mai 2009)

Männlich: Kevin oder Justin

Weiblich: Mandy, Cindy oder Chantal


Ne mal ehrlich überleg dir irgendeinen Namen.

Ich überleg imemr im Kopf welche Buchstaben nachein-
ander gut klingen. Außerdem gibts Wegseiten für Namen.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (25. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Männlich: Kevin oder Justin
> 
> Weiblich: Mandy, Cindy oder Chantal
> 
> ...



Mache ich ja auch immer. Aber ich finde einfach keinen Namen für den Zwergen. (Ist mein erster, einziger und letzter Zwerg XD)


----------



## Morca (25. Mai 2009)

Sei gegrüßt,


vorweg fällt mir auf, daß Du sehr (bestimmt unbewußt) auf lateinisch/altgriechich- anmutende Namen fokussiert bist. Versuch Dich in die Welt der Zwerge reinzuversetzen (nordisch angelehnt), meistens sind Namen der Zwerge zweisilbig, kurz und stark muß ein Zwergenname sein (Beispiele: Grimmbart, Poltertumb, Skyljord, Gimlont, Fahly...usw.).  

Sicher, Dein Zwerg ist Paladin (was schon seltsam anmutet, aber blizz nahm sich halt die Freiheit), versuch ihn mal nicht so "christlich- geprägt" als Gotteskrieger zu betrachten, sondern als Heilskrieger, als Ordensritter eines "Lichtkultes" (Beispiele: Grellhand, Grimmzorn, Sturmfaust).


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2009)

Wie wäre es mit *Atomzwerg*? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Mai 2009)

also, zuerstmal sollte der name nordisch klingen, weil das der mythologie entspricht. 2. sollte der name edel klingen, es handelt sich bei deinem Zwerg ja um einen heiligen Lichtritter, man sollte diesen namen also sehr Ehrfurchtgebietend gestalten. 3. schau dir mal die namen der Zwerge in WoW an. die heißen meisten so wie das was sie tun. Donnerbräu zum beispiel ist ein berühmter bierbrauer. Überlegen wir uns was für einen Ritter des lichts. also google auf, Licht , Nordisch, und Mytholgie eingeben.

http://www.fantasy-und-rollenspiel.de/myth...e/nordisch.html

eine liste nordischer götter und was ihr "aufgaben"bereich war.

Forseti/Gerechtigkeit/Forseti ist der Sohn von Baldur mit Nanna. Er sitzt dem göttlichen Gericht vor. Er residiert im Palast Glitnir.


Heimdall/Licht, Wache/Heimdall ist ein Sohn Odins mit neun Schwestern. Er wohnt in seinem Palast Himingbjörg gleich neben der Himmelsbrücke Bifröst. (Bifröst ist ein Regenbogen, der die erde Midgard mit dem Sitz der Götter Asgard verbindet ). Diese Brücke bewacht Heimdall und ohne ausdrückliche Erlaubnis Odins lässt er niemanden passieren. Heimdall besitzt ein magisches Alarmhorn Gjallarhorn, mit dem er die Götter zum Ragnarok rufen wird. Dort werden er und Loki sich gegenseitig umbringen.


Tyr /Gesetz, (Schwert-) Kampf /	Die Herkunft von Tyr ist nicht geklärt. Einerseits soll er ein Sohn von Odin mit Frigga sein, ein Sohn von Odin mit einer unbekannten Riesin, oder der Sohn des Riesen Hymir. Tyr hat nur eine Hand, die andere opferte er im Kampf gegen den Fenriswolf. Als dieser grosse Teile Asgards verwüstete, schmiedeten die Zwerge eine magische Kette (Gleipnir) für die Götter. Daraufhin wetteten die Götter mit dem Wolf, dass er die Kette nicht zerreissen könne. Der Wolf durchschaute jedoch diese List und nahm die Wette erst an, als sich Tyr erbot, als Pfand für die Freilassung seine Hand in das Maul des Wolfes zu legen. Als die Götter den Wolf nicht mehr freiliesen, biss dieser die Hand Tyrs ab.


Such dir was schönes raus, ich finde Heimdall passt am besten wenn man jetzt streng nach liste geht. Man könnte aber auch was mischen, Tyrdall oder so, also fantasie aus packen und los^^


----------



## Fee1404 (25. Mai 2009)

ich hab mir vor parr tagen auch ein zwerg erstellt heist Muradín und dan hatt mir jemand erzählt das es ein npc gibt der so heist da hab ich ersma dumm geguckt und naja zu zwerg namen vieleicht etwas was eher Hart klingt nordisch so mehr kann ich dazu jetz auch nicht diereckt sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Männlich: Kevin oder Justin
> 
> Weiblich: Mandy, Cindy oder Chantal
> 
> Ne mal ehrlich überleg dir irgendeinen Namen.



du hast ronny vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine zwerge hießen wikket und arombolosch


----------



## Laranko (25. Mai 2009)

Ansonsten auch ein Vorschlag - solange du nicht auf meinem Server spielst:
Kortosch


----------



## Morca (25. Mai 2009)

...Herr Bronzebart ist wohl bekannt in der Warcraft- Geschichte, da bin ich auch etwas verwundert daß Du ihn nicht kennst. Aber daß beweist, daß viele vor WoW die Welt von Azeroth noch nicht betreten haben.


Ich würde bei der Namensgebung nicht zu tief in die nordische Mythen/Sagenwelt (Edda) eingehen, dies lenkt nur von WoW ab. Schon schlimm genug daß nordische Gottheiten bei Blizz als Bestien und Monströsitäten entfremdet und verheizt werden (zB. die Liebes- und Kriegsgöttin Freya, Frau von Odin).

Kleine Anmerkung: Es ist immer albern, leider in dieser Zeit nicht selten, daß Leute Namen entfremden und jene englisch ausprechen, weil es angeblich in den Zeitgeist passt. Da sagte doch die gute Annette in einem Buffed- Cast "Fräija" anstatt Freya. Da sieht man mal wieder, wie tief eine gewisse "Umerziehung" die Leute in ihrer Sprache verunsichert. Gut, es ist nicht die "originale" Freya aus der Edda, aber albern ist solch eine Verkünzelung des Namens alledem- und Blizz wird sich offensichtlich bei den alten Mythen bedient haben (schade daß Völker und "richtige" Kulturen kein Schutzrecht auf ihr Kulturgut haben, alles schön in einen Topf und umgerührt- das neue Weltbild läßt grüßen)!


----------



## StuartKrull (25. Mai 2009)

Zergzwerg ;-), ne quatsch, join the Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesdromus (25. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,

wenn Du einen Namen für deinen Zwerg suchst dann schau doch mal hier vorbei. 

http://www.larisweb.de/tools/namen_gen_zwerg.php

ich hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas helfen. 

m.f.G. Nes


----------



## MiniMephisto (25. Mai 2009)

Also mach doch ein 2-Wort Namen z.B.

Nimm irgendetwas was Zwerge ausmacht - der Bart , Bier trinken , Schmieden usw

Und dann nehme etwar vofür Paladiene bekannt sind - Geißel vernichten , Heilige Licht , Unschuldige Beschützen usw

Nun Kompiniere 2 Wörter egal welcher Reihenfolge und schon hast du ein Name denn nurdu hast

z.B.hab ich ein 20 Untoter Hexenmeister und habe lange nach gedachtund der Name Hexenfresser kam raus wegen Kanibalismus und weil er ein Hexenmeister ist 
Mein 80 Troll Schamane hat ein echt guten Namen und zwar Totemhauer weil Troll diese Hauer haben (meiner hat sehr lange Hauer^^) und weil ein Schamane Totems machen kann

Ich hoffe ich habe dir damit geholfen und die anderen Antworten sind auch recht gut meiner Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (25. Mai 2009)

Ich würde dir davon abraten, einen Namensgenerator zu benutzen, weil ich zumindest lasse mich höchstens von einem Inspirieren aber denke mir im Endeffekt einen eigenen Namen aus, weil man dann darauf stolz sein kann, nen eigenen Namen ausgedacht zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Namen, da schauste dich am besten bei den Zwergennpc's um, nimmst dir zwei Namen und kombinierst deren Silben/Buchstaben neu, bis sie etwas ergeben, was Sinn ergibt.

Kannst dich natürlich auch von den nordischen Sagen bedienen lassen, dann würde ich aber keine berühmtere Gottheit nehmen wie z.B. Odin oder Thor oder so, sonst fällts besonders auf.

Oder, was du auch machen kannst, schnapp dir mit einem Nichtzwergenchar nen Zwerg und bitte ihn, Worte, die man irgendwie mit Zwergen und Paladinen in Verbindung bringen kann, auf Zwergisch zu sagen.
Du sagst ihm dann ein Wort und er sagts dann auf zwergisch und du schreibst dir praktisch auf nem Zettel, was dabei rausgekommen ist.
Dann kannst du die Wörter kombinieren und zu nem Namen zusammensetzen, z.B. Grimm und Bart, hab jetzt keine Ahnung, was des auf Zwergisch heißen würde, aber klingt bestimmt gut und wenn du auch noch auf nem RP-Server spielst und du nach deinem Namen gefragt wirst, kannste sagen "Der Name ist zwergisch und bedeutet..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musst einfach kucken, was dir eher als Namensfindungsweise dient.


----------



## Sethia (25. Mai 2009)

Also mein Lvl19-Zwerg heisst "Kleinholz", ich hoffe noch auf nen Beruf als Holzfäller mit 4.0... *rofl


----------



## Syrras (25. Mai 2009)

Lass dich von Filmen inspirieren!

Lyman

oder Zerga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _pHobos_ (25. Mai 2009)

Nenn Ihn Hatoh oder Genndor

Die Namen hab Ich damals bei HdrO für meine Zwerge benutzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg pHobos


----------



## Ol@f (25. Mai 2009)

Drecksäufer ( so hieß mal mein Ghul als DK)

Bratzbirne

Mozrog

Gognor


----------



## T2roon (25. Mai 2009)

Bartux

Angstblase

Gramlin

Torklin

Zerglin

Wadenbeisser


----------



## DieSchachtel (25. Mai 2009)

ULF


----------



## Sethia (25. Mai 2009)

Dackelschreck?

Ohje, ich glaube das artet jetzt böse aus hier... ich seh schon den grossen Mod ranreiten der gleich Spam schreit und das Dingen hier eintütet.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (25. Mai 2009)

Nenn ihn Durin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (25. Mai 2009)

Namengenerator -> http://www.rinkworks.com/namegen/


----------



## Atzepeng007 (25. Mai 2009)

ganz ehrlich....
zwerg, alt, bart??????

nenn ihn UWE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (25. Mai 2009)

Ist schon eine Feldstudie im Buffed-WOW-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Wenn jetzt einer mit Duschvorhang oder Tankstelle um die Ecke kommt muss Ich brechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Recc (25. Mai 2009)

bitte verzichte drauf abwandlungen der Namen aus der schönen Bücherreihe "die Zwerge" von meine Lieblingsautor Markus Heitz zu benutzen ^^

ich hasse solche leute... 

Boïndil, Boëndal und Tungdil sind tabu ^.^


----------



## Blauauge (25. Mai 2009)

RUMZAJS   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe meinen Zwerg Jäger  "Hales" genannt. Vielleicht ist dir das ja irgendwie eine Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe einen super vorschlag nenn ihn einfach Gímlî 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne spass beiseite die hier sind 2 Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Durin* 

*Thorgrim* 

ok mehr fällt mir nicht ein xD


----------



## Recc (25. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ich habe einen super vorschlag nenn ihn einfach Gímlî
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



herr der ringe ist auch verboten!!

(würfel einfach ein paar buchstaben zusammen am besten D G R und M da kannst du nix falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keine weichen buchstaben wie S, E oder L)

edit: warhammer geht auch nicht also kein gotrek ^^


----------



## Sethia (25. Mai 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> Boïndil, Boëndal und Tungdil...


...wären doch schöne Namen.

*duck und weg*


----------



## Shjn (25. Mai 2009)

also ich überleg mir immer was der char machen könnte...
d.h. bei meinem Todesritter war klar das er schaden machen wird. Naja und Orkano klingt einfach geil.
Mein paladin ist da schon schwieriger gewesen. Am ende ist Shjn rausgekommen.


----------



## Recc (25. Mai 2009)

Orkano schrieb:


> also ich überleg mir immer was der char machen könnte...
> d.h. bei meinem Todesritter war klar das er schaden machen wird. Naja und Orkano klingt einfach geil.
> Mein paladin ist da schon schwieriger gewesen. Am ende ist Shjn rausgekommen.



ich hätt bei deinen paladin jetzt auf hurricano getippt


----------



## Andrúslas (25. Mai 2009)

Suffi...


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (25. Mai 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> herr der ringe ist auch verboten!!



War das nur auf Gímlî bezogen oder auch auf die anderen 2? Den die anderen zwei waren aus Das schwarze Auge 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs mit dem Namen von meinem Plüschelch?

Mjärten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten tuns Namen wie "Mjölnir" oder sonst was nordisches.


----------



## Galvaras (25. Mai 2009)

Durin ist auch aus hdr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (25. Mai 2009)

Ich versuch immer, wenn ich mir einen char auf einem neuen realm erstelle ihn Slayer zu nennen, weil das wie ich finde der geilste Name ist, hat aber noch nie geklappt. Mein Dk heist Torso, was ich auch sehr stilisch finde^^.
Die schlimmsten Namen sind auf jeden Fall die, die aus zwei englischen 08/15 Wörtern zusammen gesetzt wurden. Klassisches Beispiel: Shadowkiller,... -.-
Ich glaub es gibt keinen 12 jährigen WoW Spieler der nicht mindestens einem Charakter einen Namen mit den Worten: kill, killer, shadow, mystic, shot, perfekt, deadly... oder einfach ...-hunter, ...-rouge (meistens falsch geschrieben), ...-warrior   gegeben hat.

kreative namen sind die besten Namen.


----------



## markbergs94 (25. Mai 2009)

also männlich : Speckweg ^^, Moppel , Schwerergehtsnicht xD, sofettbinichnicht
weiblich: Larissa, manjula, allibrautdiesichnichttraut ^^


----------



## killercookie (25. Mai 2009)

tam tam tam 
jetzt kommt was gaaanz tolles.... : HORST
.
.
.
ach ne, so heißen ja Menschen Warris...... MIST und ich dacht ich hätte den perfekten Namen.

sry nenn ihn einfach: Stunbubblehealz  (falls das geht und nicht zu lange ist^^)


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (25. Mai 2009)

Galvaras schrieb:


> Durin ist auch aus hdr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Echt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wusste ich echt nich xD

Noch einer !

*Radomil* (wenn der auch in Hdr vorkommt WTF!)


----------



## Galvaras (25. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm ok Radomil sei erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiyon (25. Mai 2009)

Golgrim


----------



## Sethia (25. Mai 2009)

Chuck ... ginge auch noch, und dann "roundhousekickst" du dich durch Ulduar.

Fleischfabrik klingt och ganz nett und zwergentypisch (Uli H. anschau).


----------



## Galvaras (25. Mai 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> I
> Die schlimmsten Namen sind auf jeden Fall die, die aus zwei englischen 08/15 Wörtern zusammen gesetzt wurden. Klassisches Beispiel: Shadowkiller,... -.-
> Ich glaub es gibt keinen 12 jährigen WoW Spieler der nicht mindestens einem Charakter einen Namen mit den Worten: kill, killer, shadow, mystic, shot, perfekt, deadly... oder einfach ...-hunter, ...-rouge (meistens falsch geschrieben), ...-warrior   gegeben hat.



vorallem die rouge- kombinationen find ich immer sehr geil...so n untoter schurke mit dem namen tödliche schminke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (25. Mai 2009)

Bierdose


----------



## Recc (25. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> War das nur auf Gímlî bezogen oder auch auf die anderen 2? Den die anderen zwei waren aus Das schwarze Auge 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Durin ist der Ahnenherr der Zwerge aus Herr der Ringe und König von Khazad-dûm!

nix schwarze auge ^^


----------



## Semetor (25. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Männlich: Kevin oder Justin
> 
> Weiblich: Mandy, Cindy oder Chantal


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sehr Gute Antwort ^.^ Schau dir doch einfach mal die Threads hier durch btw benutz die SuFu. Ich wette du findest über 200 Threads dazu...und da findest du sicher nen Namen.


----------



## Kawock (25. Mai 2009)

Mein Zwergpaladin heißt Wuttonne... hmm irgendwas mach ich falsch...


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Mai 2009)

Die namen aus HdR gehen eh net, alle schon weg^^ ich möchte gar nicht wissen wieviele abwandlungen es von Gimli gibt^^ Also wenn dir wirklich nix einfällt und dir die ganzen posts hier nich helfen (damit kann man zwar 2 accs füllen aber egal^^) dann schau dich einfach mal in deiner umgebung um. Ich hatte mal nen Zwerg krieger namens Braedka, eine kombination von einem Kugelschreiber eines Ladens namens BAEDeker und ner tafel milKA^^ und ein r rein weils besser klingt. ganz einfach war ne 2minuten sache. Sieh dich einfach in deinem zimmer um such dir was raus was du vom klang her toll findest und spiel dann ein wenig mit bchstaben, lass was weg oder pack ne neue endung an das wort fertig ist der name.


----------



## Nania (25. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht ist das hier schon mal erwähnt worden, aber in dem Rollenspiel DSA (das schwarze Auge) gibt es einige schöne Zwergennamen und auch, wie man diese generiert. 

Mein Favorit wäre da zum Beispiel 

Xandrosch


----------



## Zevv (25. Mai 2009)

n kumpel hat n warri zwerg mit dem namen: stoutbeer...


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (25. Mai 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> Durin ist der Ahnenherr der Zwerge aus Herr der Ringe und König von Khazad-dûm!
> 
> nix schwarze auge ^^



Ka kann mich nich mehr drann erinnern .

Aber durin ist der Zwerg aus Schatten über Riva und Sternenschweif der in der Vorgefertigten Anfangs grp ist falls mal keinen Spielstand importiert . Also von da habe ich den Namen das er in HDR vorkommt wusste ich echt nich !


----------



## Sheliak (25. Mai 2009)

als ich damals meinen zwergen warri erstellt habe hatten wir im englischunterricht grade das thema "irland".
neben mir lag n zettel wo alle irischen provinzen drauf aufgelistet waren. ich hab einfach den am besten klingenden namen genommen und meinem zwergen gegeben.

*Donegal*

für nen zwergen und vor allem nen zwergenwarri fand ich den namen perfekt und kann selbst nach zahllosen spielstunden immernoch sagen, dass es eine gute wahl war.
anders bei diversen todesrittern, die ich angefangen habe, die ich alle mit lvl 64-66 wieder gelöscht habe, da mir der name nicht passte(und ich mit todesrittern nicht viel anfangen kann ^^).

alle namen die ich zwergen danach gegeben hab waren anagramme von Donegal, z.b. Dagelon


----------



## Syrras (25. Mai 2009)

Randomir?

Heilmir, Aggromir, Wipemir, Losmir, Gimpmir, Hotmir, Dotmir, Nerfmir, Lolmir?


----------



## MiniMephisto (25. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch ein großer Fan den Zwergen Bücher und lies mir gerade die Namen durch.
Einpaar unbedeutende Namen würde ich nehmen z.B :

Theogil
Beldobin
Gufgar
Bramdal 
Gemmil


----------



## Recc (26. Mai 2009)

MiniMephisto schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein großer Fan den Zwergen Bücher und lies mir gerade die Namen durch.
> Einpaar unbedeutende Namen würde ich nehmen z.B :
> 
> Theogil
> ...



Nope!!


(die endung -mir passt ehr zu einen Menschen...  angelsächisch ist das glaub ich*grübel*)


----------



## Vanevil (26. Mai 2009)

Hässletto


----------



## Fohlenbraten (26. Mai 2009)

Ollà,

bei einem Zwerg solltest du schon darauf achten das du einen kurzen
Namen wie z.B. Jup, Söld, etc. nimmst.

Die Namen der Zwerge ähneln stark Norwegischen Namen. Quelle sind
einige Bücher wie z.B. Die Orks, Die Trolle oder Die Zwerge, welche im
Übrigen sehr zu empfehlen sind.


----------



## Recc (26. Mai 2009)

Fohlenbraten schrieb:


> Ollà,
> 
> bei einem Zwerg solltest du schon darauf achten das du einen kurzen
> Namen wie z.B. Jup, Söld, etc. nimmst.
> ...



Blödsinn
Zwerge haben genau wie jedes andere Volk sowohl kurze als auch langen Namen...


----------



## Silmarilli (26. Mai 2009)

Rasac wenns n Vergelter is
Bogradas für den Heiler
Groskalak wenns n Tank wird

lg sily

p.s. die hab ich mir grad ausgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2009)

hab adjektive genommen die meinen char evtl. beschreiben und dies mit den google sprachtools in die verschiedensten sprachen übersetzen lassen.

mein pala heisst jetzt Vaaraton (finnisch für "harmlos") .-)


----------



## legammler (26. Mai 2009)

Mach dir ne blutelfe und nenn sie Sarpentia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

Nenn ihn doch Zwerg Aldi und such dir nen Gnom namens Edeka zum gemeinsamen Leveln! oO


----------



## Teradas (26. Mai 2009)

Nenn ihn Nachtelf!

Nein,musst du schon selber.
Vorschläge:
Alkalda ;D


----------



## PARAS.ID (26. Mai 2009)

Bimli


----------



## mommel (26. Mai 2009)

Porkl


----------



## Thí (26. Mai 2009)

Fußhupe
Standgebläse
Schienbeinkratzer
Wadenrammler
Kleinaberoho
FormatXs
?


----------



## Ladrion (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde Moggun wäre ein guter name


----------



## Recc (26. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hab adjektive genommen die meinen char evtl. beschreiben und dies mit den google sprachtools in die verschiedensten sprachen übersetzen lassen.
> 
> mein pala heisst jetzt Vaaraton (finnisch für "harmlos") .-)



Gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solange man im Nordischen bleibt bei zwergen


----------



## Gnarak (26. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hab adjektive genommen die meinen char evtl. beschreiben und dies mit den google sprachtools in die verschiedensten sprachen übersetzen lassen.
> 
> mein pala heisst jetzt Vaaraton (finnisch für "harmlos") .-)



den find ich gut, noch ein Nerv und er passt sogar :-)


----------



## Kief (26. Mai 2009)

Hellmut


----------



## Knallfix (26. Mai 2009)

hm vielleicht mal:

männlich:
http://hjalti-wikinger.de/Eingangsseite/Namen/M/Man.htm#a
weiblich:
http://hjalti-wikinger.de/Eingangsseite/Namen/F/Frau.htm

oder ein namensgenerator:
http://www.noelves.de/main.php?go=412


----------



## Marathma (26. Mai 2009)

Übersetzungen in andere Sprachen sind immer gut, siehe meine Priesterin.
Wenn man da ins Arsenal schaut findet man fast nur Heiler oder Heilerklassen unter dem Namen.
Beim Drui sah ich den Drucker vor mir und *Schwups* hatte ich nen Namen.
Nenn den Zwerg doch Bulk


----------



## Recc (26. Mai 2009)

Marathma schrieb:


> Übersetzungen in andere Sprachen sind immer gut, siehe meine Priesterin.
> Wenn man da ins Arsenal schaut findet man fast nur Heiler oder Heilerklassen unter dem Namen.
> Beim Drui sah ich den Drucker vor mir und *Schwups* hatte ich nen Namen.
> Nenn den Zwerg doch Bulk



um deine selbstweihung mal zu unterbrechen...

find die namen nicht allzu prickelnd...
zumindest da es momentan doch ehr um zur rasse passenden Namen geht


----------



## DD0815 (26. Mai 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> ... oder einfach ...-hunter, ...-rouge *(meistens falsch geschrieben*), ...-warrior   gegeben hat.
> 
> kreative namen sind die besten Namen.




Stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

b2t: 

Mein Vorschlag: Toradrim (wegen dem Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

LG

DD0815


----------



## exill (26. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs mit Òrik?


----------



## 666Anubis666 (26. Mai 2009)

mhm also ich perönlich bin ja eher für so namen wie taschenlampe oder Nutellatoast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wenn man mal an namen aus büchern dekt vllt: Goldhand Murdin Dardil    oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XerroX (26. Mai 2009)

Valdos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe auf immer bei den Namen meiner Charas darauf geachtet das sie Authentisch klingen. (Theolos, Saynea, Malachias, Skalena). Jedoch bin ich mit dem Namen meines Zwergen Palas überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Aber ich finde keinen passenden Namen. Könnt ihr das vllt. aushelfen?
> 
> Ich dachte da an Pendulum. Meint ihr dass das zu einem Zwergen passt?



Also Pendulum passt mal absolut gar nicht ! Erstens ist das eine Band und Zweitens wäre das eine Beleidigung
aller Zwerge. Ich nannte meinen Zwergenkrieger "Thorekk". Zwergennamen fangen oftmals mit Th-,T-, Gra-, 
Gri- usw an. Z.B. Grimmbald, Talrien, Grazosch oder Thargosch.

Namensgeneratoren finde ich bescheuert , da eigene Namen einfach viel besser klingen.


----------



## MiniMephisto (26. Mai 2009)

Fohlenbraten schrieb:


> bei einem Zwerg solltest du schon darauf achten das du einen kurzen
> Namen wie z.B. Jup, Söld, etc. nimmst.
> 
> Die Trolle oder Die Zwerge, welche im
> Übrigen sehr zu empfehlen sind.




Ich finde kurze Namen sind selten was für Zwerge.
Ich habe auch die Orks gelesen und Jup ist kein guter Zwergen Name


----------



## Fridl (26. Mai 2009)

es gibt nur 1 nahmen für zwerg ^^ Zerm ==> zwergen könig aus nibelungen lied x)


----------



## deHaar (26. Mai 2009)

Zwerg Nase? 
Oder nimm doch die Namen aus den großartigen 7-Zwere-Idioten-allein-im-Wald-Filmen, wie warne die noch gleich? 
Ach ja… Otto, Maddin, Valujev and so on… 

Aber mal im Ernst, warum braucht man einen Thread für EINEN Namen? 
Google doch einfach das Wort "Zwerg", wär wahrscheinlich sogar ertragreicher als der Thread hier! 
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass doch bitte jeder, der ein bißchen Phantasie besitzt, auf gut klingende, den Namenskonventionen entsprechende Namen kommen kann! 
Versuchs einfach mal selbst! 
Bittesehr


----------



## TheStormrider (26. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Radomil is nich erlaubt, dass is aus _The Childs of Amarid_ oder _Die Chroniken von Amarid_

Der Name ist also schon belegt und passt damit auch nur zu einem Mensch Magier !

Tut mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Stormrider


----------



## Syrras (27. Mai 2009)

GabelbartJauchetrinker (Schurke aufm RP Server)


----------



## Mobie (27. Mai 2009)

Reflexthorsten würde ich ihn nennen


----------



## arbeet (27. Mai 2009)

Der perfekte name für dein zwerg ist fruchtzwerg der klingt frisch-peppig aber durch das zwerg klingt es auch stark selbstbewusst und stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (27. Mai 2009)

N Priester: Furchtzwerg?


----------



## Dabow (27. Mai 2009)

Valdos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe auf immer bei den Namen meiner Charas darauf geachtet das sie Authentisch klingen. (Theolos, Saynea, Malachias, Skalena). Jedoch bin ich mit dem Namen meines Zwergen Palas überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Aber ich finde keinen passenden Namen. Könnt ihr das vllt. aushelfen?
> 
> Ich dachte da an Pendulum. Meint ihr dass das zu einem Zwergen passt?



Bierbauchjockel


----------



## Willtaker (28. Mai 2009)

nimm nen pala und nen ihn nervzwerg. der name ist im bg sicherlich programm^^


----------

